# [résolu]Erreur grub-mkconfig

## karmageddon

bonjour a tous

depuis 2 jours ,j'éssai d'installer gentoo .j'avait reussi une première fois mais mal choisit certains options ,donc j'ai recommencer.

la c'était bien parti ,jusqu'a la configuration de grub .

quand je tape 

```
grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

 j'ai une erreur : "cannot find a device for / (is /dev is mounted?).

j'ai fait quelques recherches mais rien trouver .je pense avoir tout fait comme il faut ,tout est a prioris monté comme il faut.

donc la j'ai laissé tomber pour l'instant (faut que je dorme :p ) ,si vous avez une solution autre que tout recommencer ,je suis preneur.

merci d'avance

----------

## Mr. T.

Les modérateurs du forums sont ... où ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

karmageddon, tu devrais reprendre ton message : corriger la conjugaison, les accords et l'orthographe.

 *Quote:*   

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> J'essai (j'essaye) d'installer Gentoo depuis deux jours, sans y parvenir tout à fait. Une des installations semblait fonctionnelle ; hélas, j'ai dû recommencer à cause de la configuration.
> 
> Actuellement, je n'arrive pas à installer GRUB. La commande saisie dans la console affiche un message puis s'arrête. GRUB n'est pas installé.
> ...

 

helecho.

----------

## sebB

Salut karmageddon,

Peux-tu poster mount, fdisk et ton fstab.

@feng, tu repostule pour une place de modo?

----------

## Mr. T.

 :Arrow:  Je ne veux pas être un modérateur.

----------

## karmageddon

 *Quote:*   

> Peux-tu poster mount, fdisk et ton fstab. 

 

la je suis sur debian ,je ne sais pas si il y a moyen de faire ça a partir d'ici .mais ça se présente mal ,je n'arrive pas a afficher le contenu du disque .c'est mauvais signe .

----------

## karmageddon

bon ,plus je creuse la question et plus ça sent mauvais ,j'ai faire une boulette .

c'est reparti pour un tour dans la matrice  :Neutral: 

----------

## karmageddon

bon ,je pense avoir trouver d'ou venait le poblème .j'avait sans doute oublier "mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/gentoo" après le partionnement.

la je vient de tout refaire et j'ai un autre problème .après la sélection du profile (gnome/systemd) 

```
root #emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse @world
```

 devrait compiler tout les fichiers mais non .pour chaque fichier listé ,j'ai une liste tag USE et des erreurs.

dans make.conf j'ai laissé la ligne USE comme elle était .

j'ai poursuivi jusqu'a l'étape grub mais la encore même problème pour la même raison .je vais chercher de mon coter ,si vous avez des conseils ,merci d'avance

un peut plus détails ,que je choisisse gnome/systemd ou plasma/systemd j'ai le même problème en utilisant la commande au dessus :

 *Quote:*   

> !!!multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled into the dependency graph, resulting a slot conflict
> 
> dev-lang/perl:0 

 

en cherchant un peut j'ai trouver un post ou la commande perl-cleaner --reallyall est donné ,mais le problème persiste

----------

## karmageddon

je continu mon monologue 

j'ai enfin réussi a installer gentoo et a le demarrer .mais il y a quelques problèmes. érreur au démarrage juste avent le login ,et impossible de connecter un autre utilisateur que root .

mais bon ,je continu

----------

## El_Goretto

Cela fait partie du processus d'apprentissage  :Smile: 

Bienvenue à l'école Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## karmageddon

ben ben aucune idée sur ce qu'il s'est passé .j'ai tout recommencer exactement pareil et la c'est bon ,faites peter la roteuse  :Very Happy: 

je suis encore loin d'avoir gnome installer mais ça marche (a propos ,ils servent a quoi les profiles au juste ? )

pour le problème grub_install ,oubli d'édition du fichier /etc/fstab (mais j'ai réussi une fois sans .un coup de chance ? )

pour dev-lang/perl:0 ,il faut ajouter --backtrack=30 pour pouvoir compiler les fichiers du profile ,ce qui donne

```
root #emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse --backtrack=30 @world
```

j'édite le titre ,problème resolu

----------

## El_Goretto

Bien joué  :Smile: 

Un profil portage te permet d'hériter d'une configuration par défaut prédéfinie pour un type d'usage, et te simplifie grandement la vie. Pour plus de détails, je t'invite à visite [url=https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Profile_(Portage)]la page du wiki sur le sujet[/url].

----------

